# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Canihua - Quinua - Kiwicha - Harinas y Menestras - peruhealthyfood.com

## ALBERTO MORALES

Saludos de la familia de peruhealthyfood.com   Somos        Exportaciones e Importaciones Saludables S.A.C, una empresa        peruana exportadora y comercializadora de superalimentos como        quinua, amaranto, cañihua; ademas de sus derivados. Nos        enfocamos en ofrecer al mercado internacional productos        agrícolas de buena calidad provenientes de la gran biodiversidad        existente en nuestra tierra.    Les brindamos los siguientes productos :          Quinua     Canihua     Kiwicha               Maiz gigante del Cuzco                    Tarwi organico              Maiz chulpi organico               Maiz Carhuay              Frejol Canario                Maiz montaña     Linaza organica    Quinua tricolor    Quinua blanca de primera y segunda    Maiz chulpi organico    Frejol canario    Maiz gigante del cuzco    Maiz Mote  Ademas          contamos con :  Harina de Maca ComercialHarina de Maca puraHarina de KiwichaHarina de QuinuaHarina ( fecula ) de CamoteHarina ( fecula ) de yucaHarina de plátano   No dude en solicitarnos una cotizacion al email : sales@peruhealthyfood.com / telefono : 951201874 - Sr. Julio Morales   Saludos      CordialesTemas similares: Canihua - Quinua - Kiwicha - Harinas y Menestras - peruhealthyfood.com QUINUA - CANIHUA - KIWICHA - HARINAS Y MENESTRAS - PERUHEALTHYFOOD.COM Vendo segun demanda QUINUA, KIWICHA Y CAÑIHUA POP SOLUCIONES Y SERVICIOS KATY S.A.C. - SERVICIO DE POPEADO DE QUINUA ROJA, CAÑIHUA Y KIWICHA A BUEN PRECIO!!! Compro quinua blanca, kiwicha y cañihua

----------

